# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  حكم العباءة المفصلة للجسم والضيقة

## عهد السلام

حكم العباءة المفصلة للجسم والضيقة

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده .. وبعد :

فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة المفتي العام من المستفتي / عبد العزيز الدهام . والمحال إلى اللجنة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم " 934 " وتاريخ 12/2/1421 هـ .
وقد سأل المستفتي سؤالاً هذا نصه : [ فقد انتشر في الآونة الآخيرة عباءة مفصلة على الجسم وضيقة وتتكون من طبقتين خفيفتين من قماش الكريب ولها كم واسع وبها فصوص وتطريز وهي توضع على الكتف .. فما حكم الشرع في مثل هذه العباءة ؟ أفتونا مأجورين ، ونرغب حفظكم الله بمخاطبة وزارة التجارة لمنع هذه العباءة وأمثالها .].

وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت بأن العباءة الشرعية للمرأة وهي [ الجلباب ] : هي ما تحقق فيها قصد الشارع من كمال الستر والبعد عن الفتنة ، وبناء على ذلك فلا بد لعباءة المرأة أن تتوفر فيها الأوصاف الآتية :

أولاً : أن تكون سميكة لا تظهر ما تحتها ، ولا يكون لها خاصية الالتصاق .

ثانياً : أن تكون ساترة لجميع الجسم ، واسعة لا تبدي تقاطيعه .

ثالثاً : أن تكون مفتوحة من الأمام فقط ، وتكون فتحة الأكمام ضيقة .

رابعاً : ألاّ يكون فيها زينة تلفت إليها الأنظار ، وعليه فلا بد أن تخلو من الرسوم والزخارف والكتابات والعلامات .

خامساً : ألاّ تكون مشابهة للباس الكافرات أو الرجال .

سادساً : أن توضع العباءة على هامة الرأس ابتداءً .

وعلى ما تقدم فإن العباءة المذكورة في السؤال ليست عباءة شرعية للمرأة فلا يجوز لبسها لعدم توافر الشروط الواجبة فيها ولا لبس غيرها من العباءات التي لم تتوافر فيها الشروط الواجبة ، ولا يجوز كذلك استيرادها ولا تصنيعها ولا بيعها وترويجها بين المسلمين لأن ذلك من التعاون على الأثم والعدوان والله جل وعلا يقول : { ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب }.
واللجنة إذ تبين ذلك فإنها توصي نساء المؤمنين بتقوى الله تعالى والتزام الستر الكامل للجسم بالجلباب والخمار عن الرجال الأجانب طاعة لله تعالى ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعداً عن أسباب الفتنة والافتتان . وبالله التوفيق .

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

